# VMF-214 F4U Corsairs decals



## Tdinaz (Dec 19, 2022)

Good day all,

I am looking for 1/48 scale decals for VMA-214 Black Sheep F4U Corsairs. I am especially interested in Cutting Edge decal CED48226 - F4U-1A Corsairs "Black Sheep"

I would be greatly appreciative if anyone knows where I could obtain these decals.

Thanks


----------



## woodmanwizard (Dec 19, 2022)

F4U-1A Corsairs, Cutting Edge Modelworks CED48226


Cutting Edge Modelworks decalset in scale 1:48, CED48226 | Contents, Previews, Reviews, History + Marketplace | Vought F4U Corsair




www.scalemates.com


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2022)

Not currently for sale, according to Scalemates.
I checked the Hannant's site, and Cutting Edge decals are no longer available there, just one other product from the company.


----------



## dr 1 ace (Dec 20, 2022)

Try ebay


----------

